# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  χρόνια αϋπνία

## giota

Τι κάνετε με αυτό το βάσανο;Ακόμη και με χάπι δεν με πιάνει ο ύπνος.Πολλά χρόνια αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο.και το χειρότερο ειναι ότι μετά τις 10 το βράδυ ξαγρυπνάω τελείως.Το μεσημέρι μπορώ άνετα να κοιμηθώ αλλά αποφεύγω γιατί τα πράγματα χειροτερεύουν πολύ.Τι στο καλό παθαίνω το βράδυ βρυκολακιάζω;Αντιμετωπίζε  άλλος ανάλογο πρόβλημα;

----------


## Παστελι

ναι εγω.και δεν ξερω τι να κανω.υπνοτικα δεν περνω παντος.αλα ακομα κ τις σπανιες φορες π κοιμαμαι εκει π κοιμαμαι γλυκα-γλυκα με ξυπναει ο γιος μου.

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

εγω είχα τεράστιο πρόβλημα αυπνίας..αν δείτε παλαιοτερα θέματα εδώ είχα μείνει 8 μέρες χωρίς να κοιμηθώ δευτερόλεπτο...!βασανιζόμου ν πολύ.αλλα μετά που βρήκα καινούριο ψυχολόγο μου έδωσε το triticco των 50.στην αρχη έπαιρνα 1 κ 1/2 κ μετα το μείωσα κ τώρα παίρνω 1 ή 1/2 ανάλογα.είναι ενα παλαιό αντικαταθλιπτικό που δεν είχε αποτελέσματα στην κατάθλιψη.η μόνη επίπτωση που είχε είναι η υπνηλία κ έτσι το χρησιμοποιούν ως υπνοτικό.

----------


## giota

Μέχρι τώρα νύσταζα και κατέβαλα προσπάθεια να μην κοιμηθώ αφού όλητην ημέρα είμαι σαν χαζό.Τώρα που θα πιώ το traxene λογικά θα πρέπει να πέσω κάτω.Ελα όμως που όσο περνά η ώρα το μάτι γίνεται γαρίδα.Είμαι περίπτωση τι να πώ:(:( Μάλλον η επιστήμη δεν .εχει ανακαλύψει την περίπτωσή μου:o:o

----------


## Παστελι

ωω εγω δεν θελω να παρω κ αλλο φαρμακο τετιο.το ενα πρωινο π περνω ειναι ερκετο.

----------


## keep_walking

Χμ εγω δεν εχω αυπνια ακριβως απλως χρειαζομαι λιγες ωρες υπνο πλεον...μαλλον μεγαλωσα αποτομα:P

----------


## Παστελι

να σας πω τι κανω και κοιμαμε?διαβαζω ενα καλο μυθηστοριμα.αλα δεν ξερω π θα παει αυτη η καταστασημε τα βιβλια.εχω διαβασει ολον τον κοσμο.100 καλα μυθηστοριματα απο 4 φορες το καθενα κ μολις βρω χρηματα παω σαν να εχω εξαρτησησε βιβλιοπολεια χεχε.οχι οτι δεν σταματανε ετσι οι αυπνιες αλλα τουλαχιστον αντι για 3 τα μεσανυκτα με περνει ο υπνος στης 1 1/2

----------


## giota

Και εγώ διαβάζω έχω σηκώσει τον Ελευθερουδάκη και μόλις καταλάβω ότι νυστάζω ξαπλώνω αλλά δεν μπορώ να αποκοιμηθώ.Το πρωί με παίρνει ο ύπνος αλλά έχω και υποχρεώσεις τα παιδιά τι να κάνω;Σκέψου να μην έπαιρνα και χάπι. Οταν έρχεται ο άνδρας μου καθότι είναι ναυτικός δεν προλαβαίνει να ακουμπήσει το κεφάλι του στο μαξιλάρι και τον παίρνει αμέσως ο ύπνος εκεί είναι που τρελλαίνομαι.

----------


## Sofaki

Παιδιά είναι ενας μηνας που νιωθω ασχημα και εχω και αυπνια. Τη τελευταία βδομάδα εχει επιδεινωθεί η κατασταση. Κοιμάμαι γύρω στις 3-4 ώρες. Το πρωί δουλεύω και είμαι ολη μέρα χάλια. Πηγα σε ψυχολόγο απο την αρχή και μου ειπε οτι εχω θλίψη και άγχος. Κάνω ακόμα ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά νιωθω οτι γίνομαι χειρότερα γιατί συνειδητοποιώ ποσο χάλια αισθάνομαι!Τι να κάνω? να παω σε ψυχίατρο για χάπια?

----------


## Sofia

sofaki,

Καλως ήρθες:)

εγω θα σου ελεγα σε πρωτη φαση να μιλησεις με τον ψυχολογο σου, ολα αυτα που αναφερεις εδω. Δλδ οτι αισθανεσαι χειροτερα κ οτι δεν βλεπεις βελτιωση....Θα σου ελεγα παντως, πώς ενας μηνας ειναι μικρο διαστημα για να δεις σημαντικη διαφορα. Επισης, στην φαση της ψυχοθεραπειας ειναι συνηθισμενο να αισθανεσαι χειροτερα, ερχομενη αντιμετωπη με σημαντικες συνειδητοποιησεις.

Ο ψυχολογος σου, πιστευω θα σε βοηθησει περισσοτερο, αν συζητησεις μαζι του οσα σε απασχολουν στην θεραπεια.

----------

